# Application to Search Forums



## brewersfan (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello,
I monitor several forums that don't offer an RSS feed. However, I would like to see when new posts are made, with specific keywords in them.

Is there an application/service out there that would monitor this forum for changes, and contact me when they occur?

Thanks,
Brewersfan


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I can think of a few ways to do this but not any programs that do it for you...

First would be set up email alerts then filter those as they come into your email for the keyword...

second would be to make your own form to search the SQL DBs for the words....


----------



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
Yes, e-mail alerts is the easiest way after RSS feeds. Moreover, you can subscribe to the topics you want to need more information about.


----------

